# My first lightning shot.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Shot on Monday night from my 3rd floor walkway right underneath a security light with the rain coming at me. Tough conditions to say the least. This pic aint so good. I wish I could post the RAW file though. WoW!

2 second exposure at F13, ISO 400 on a hundred dollar 50mm prime.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Great capture.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good pic Gary!!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats a neat shot. Looks good.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Cool, makes a nice abstract. Good capture, what were the camera settings?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow! That's terrific!!! I suck at lightening shots.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Cool, makes a nice abstract. Good capture, what were the camera settings?


2 second exposure at F13, ISO 400 and shot in RAW.

Thanks guys. I may go back and re-do some PP. I hadn't really played with it much.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

nice capture.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Very cool. I have the perfect theater here at the river, but can't afford the hardware.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

sweet pic!!


----------

